# Advice Please European Tour - Best APPs Websites for Excellent Verified Sites



## datadezign (Feb 21, 2022)

*Advice Please European Tour - Best APPs Websites for Excellent Verified Sites

Motorhome: Hymer MLi 580*

We are planning our first ever European tour after just over 5 years of touring in the UK. Hopefully this year, but if not then definitely next year. I now refer to I and not we, as my wife is happy for me to do all the planning  Anyway I have started collated a library of information for the ‘what’s needed’, the do’s and don’t’s etc for starters, and will also be looking at various routes and Itineraries for the trip.

Our tour would be for a period of up to the maximum 3 months (within 180 days) so as to maximise our touring route, and to see as many countries in Europe as possible, narrowing down the likes and dislikes for a more focused future tour to fewer countries that then may become favourites.

I have read, and listened to much advice; some say plan, some say just go and don’t bother planning to much. I would consider either, however and although we have stopped at ‘all types of’ sites in the UK, from pub stopovers, to exclusive sites, I am concerned about taking the same approach to touring around Europe, especially when language and hence understanding could present additional issues in resolving any problems. I believe, especially with our first tour, is to find higher end, verified sites, with mostly excellent reviews, to help give comfort with our first tour.

One of my questions is, can anyone kindly recommend a website or app that that focuses on these type of sites, with excellent reviews. Of course I do realise as with any reviews, there will always be a mix, with some negative, which is often expected, as long as the majority are good. (Can’t please all)!!

Any suggested routes, itineraries and any other advice would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks in anticipation,

John


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2022)

WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN for most countries.
Plus sites mainly dedicated to one country


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 21, 2022)

I use the ACSI discount card in low season, but you can look at their website for sites that they inspect from time to time. It seems to includes all sites that register with them wether discounted or not.

Searchforsites is my go to for both Uk and Europe. All manor of stops and includes many commercial sites (you can set search peramaters) but has the added benefit of reviews by users.

We are part of the grouping that does not plan ahead more than a day or two at a time, though we do have a vague notion of what the big picture should be.

Davy


----------



## r4dent (Feb 21, 2022)

datadezign said:


> *Advice Please European Tour - Best APPs Websites for Excellent Verified Sites*
> 
> Our tour would be for a period of up to the maximum 3 months (within 180 days)



To avoid others misunderstanding this, the max is 90 days not 3 months.

We take the ASCI book; a guide to Aires; download lots of POIs ro my sat nav  and use searchforsite.co.uk (lots of EU sites).

The only publications I know that are restricted to "good" reviews are brochures for chains or groups.


----------



## jann (Feb 21, 2022)

All the Aires book
Camperstop Europe book
WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN online app
Good insurance that includes repatriation
Recovery insurance for vehicle
Sat Nav with all Europe 
Phone deal that doesn't cost a lot
Tea Bags!

Don't plan too much,you can make it up as you go along


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 21, 2022)

My tip - download maps.me, and the maps of the countries you are thinking of visiting. It can be used offline.

A few years ago, I plotted all the villages in the Plus Beaux Villages de France competition that year, if that interests you I can send you the details (pm me your email address) and you can load them to maps.me on your device. I also plotted a route through the German Romantische Straße (aires and sites to stop on) that you can have. Germany has a lot of scenic driving routes, the tourist info website gives details.

Because we mainly use aires, we never plan in advance. It's too restrictive, we might want to move on sooner or stay longer. But we have been caught out, turning up at a campsite that is normally easy to get on to, and finding it was full because of a public holiday weekend. So check holidays for the few weeks ahead and book if there are any coming up.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 21, 2022)

If you are interested in Spain and have Facebook have a look at Shiraz's Motorhome Adventures.  Shiraz is our dog !


----------



## TJBi (Feb 21, 2022)

For France and Iberia: WildCamping Location App
For France: www.campingcar-infos.com has a comprehensive data base of aires, many with photos and reviews.
There is a dedicated website for the Plus Beaux Villages de France, most of which are well worth a visit and many of which have motorhome stopover facilities.


----------



## witzend (Feb 21, 2022)

If your planning to use sites the ACSI is worth joining as said above all their sites are inspected and you also get a discount out of season. As for planning in 3 months I'd not get out of France


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 21, 2022)

TJBi said:


> For France and Iberia: WildCamping Location App
> For France: www.campingcar-infos.com has a comprehensive data base of aires, many with photos and reviews.
> There is a dedicated website for the Plus Beaux Villages de France, most of which are well worth a visit and many of which have motorhome stopover facilities.


I have a vested interest having compiled most of the data for France and Iberia.

In particular there are many wild camping locations in France that you probably will not find elsewhere!


----------



## Brockley (Feb 22, 2022)

All the above and perhaps myLPG.eu if you use lpg. We also find WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN and IOverlander extremely useful, although like most of these apps, reviews are not all current. Revolut and FairFX cards are useful, we have one with Mastercard and the other Visa.

If you take a drink this might be a useful reference if early starts are your thing -



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Map_of_European_countries_by_maximum_blood_alcohol_level.svg


----------



## GMJ (Feb 23, 2022)

I extensively plan our trips away and as said, use the ACSI books and map as a starting point. I then use Google Maps to gauge distances and direction of travel and then use a search engine to look for sites if ACSI does not cover the area or does not provide suitable sites for us.

As we like to have everything to hand on  and not rely on technology, I then plot out the whole itinerary in a document and print it off prior to each trip away.


----------



## xsilvergs (Feb 23, 2022)

And my suggestion:

We don't bother with ACSI card, we've had in the past found that sites that just say "it's the same discounted price without"!

WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app. If you have limited data pay for the app to get offline usage.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 23, 2022)

Re ACSI: I have to disagree based on my experiences.

We have stayed at sites where the ACSI card paid for itself in just one night...Bois de Boulogne in Paris for example; plus a really nice site we know in the SoF which was normally 36€ and was 18€ with the ACSI when we stayed there for 10 nights. On other sites the savings have been less but all the 2/3/4/5€ add up and as membership of ACSI is only around 15-16€ we find it a no brainer.

I am sure some sites may well charge the same but we use it extensively any by far the vast majority do not.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 23, 2022)

Search for sites app can be used offline £5.99 a year.
ACSI is worth having as although there are some sites where its not a big discount there are some where it really makes a difference.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 23, 2022)

ACSI is worth it usually if you want the included electric, if you dont the campsites rates are often cheaper. Watch out for all the extra local taxes and charges that are not included in ACSI rates.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 23, 2022)

When I’ve down road trips I normally pre-book every 4th night, that way we have a general route and simply stop wherever on the other nights.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 23, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> ACSI is worth it usually if you want the included electric, if you dont the campsites rates are often cheaper. Watch out for all the extra local taxes and charges that are not included in ACSI rates.



I guess it pays to shop around and ask the question when on a site....


----------



## alcam (Feb 23, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> Search for sites app can be used offline £5.99 a year.
> ACSI is worth having as although there are some sites where its not a big discount there are some where it really makes a difference.


There are , now , an embarrassment of sites with parkup information . Massive improvement over the years . I'm on 3 or 4 different ones . Think we all have our favourites . I agree ACSI is very handy . I use it a couple of times most trips , pays for itself .


----------



## Brockley (Feb 23, 2022)

Use to quite like ACSI mainly for charging up every week or so, but found that the less expensive prices became less available and as mentioned, the added taxes particularly tourist tax in the Netherlands. 

Besides, prefer Aires and wild camping.


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2022)

Just my two penneth. You say you want verified sites but you also want to see as much as possible so do you mean campsites or just verified Motorhome only stop overs / wild camp spots?   You also sound apprehensive over being in unfamiliar territory and the language barriers etc.   For the latter I would urge you not to be. Europe and especially France, Germany and Italy are so well established for easy motorhoming there really isnt any need to use official campsites all the time if at all.  Fine if you want to kick back with a pool and all the facilities for four or five nights or a week but if you are touring you really ought to check out the Aires network. (Stellplatz in Germany, Sostas in Italy).   You literally cant go wrong but do plan ahead. Do a lot of research before you go.

The time of year makes a difference as well and I dont think you said when you were going. If its summer holidays then the last thing I would want is to be on a campsite anywhere popular in Europe, plus they get pricey if you are away three months.  We have stayed on some absolutely cracking Aires, wild spots, Sostas and Stellplatz.  Many free or low cost and they tend not to be over run with kids when its main season. They do get busy though but so does everywhere. 

Which countries and regions do you fancy?  Try not to do too much.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 24, 2022)

It's worth pointing out that the ACSI scheme does not tend to run for campsites anyway in the busiest months, so typically July and August. In fact each campsite can set the periods that they accept the card for use for discounts.

Whilst Barry is right about the aires and Stelplatz etc, bear in mind that they can't be booked and do tend to fill up as the day goes on. 

Whilst I know that there is no definitive answer: what time would you say is optimal to arrive at one Barry? Lunchtime/early afternoon-ish?


----------



## TJBi (Feb 24, 2022)

GMJ said:


> It's worth pointing out that the ACSI scheme does not tend to run for campsites anyway in the busiest months, so typically July and August. In fact each campsite can set the periods that they accept the card for use for discounts.
> 
> Whilst Barry is right about the aires and Stelplatz etc, bear in mind that they can't be booked and do tend to fill up as the day goes on.
> 
> Whilst I know that there is no definitive answer: what time would you say is optimal to arrive at one Barry? Lunchtime/early afternoon-ish?


The fact that aires cannot be booked (though that is creeping in through one or two aire management companies) is one of their great plus points! In six years of touring France prior to Covid, I cannot recall more than a couple of occasions when an aire was full when I arrived. It helps not to try visiting popular tourist locations in high season, but in my experience even arriving late afternoon/early evening is not a problem in most locations.


----------



## barryd (Feb 24, 2022)

I always think the best time to arrive at an Aire if you think it might be a popular one is either between 11-12am or between 2pm and 3pm.  Why? Well those that are leaving in the morning will have naffed off or if you arrive after lunchtime there will be those that have decided to hang around a bit (certainly in France) for a Lunch two hour  who will free up a space or three after that.  This is not an exact science of course. Just what I have observed from years of Aires use. 

The key I believe is doing a lot of research and reading reviews etc.  Some like to take pot luck which is fine but I like to have two or three in mind wherever I am heading.  Ill always tend to pick the ones that are tucked off the beaten track though so usually over crowding isnt really an issue.  Ill then just use the bike to tootle around on. Top tip for the mountains in the summer. Find the ski resorts, they generally have Aires or shed loads of free unused parking in stunning surroundings.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 25, 2022)

We are all different, think differently, and have different preferences that are tempered by good health or mobility issues. Over many years I must admit that barryd has found some superbly scenic sites in the middle of nowhere to camp.

I plan in advance, but only to find places I want to see and visit on my way, using my SatNav to find parking that is preferably within walking distance.

Over the years I've found the whole of Europe is so much better set up for stress free overnight camping, and you will be spoiled for choice pretty much wherever you go. If I ever found a duff site, I either moved on to the next one, or didn't worry 'cos it's only where I'll lay my head that night. That's because I rarely stay anywhere more than two nights.

If I ever did find an area where sites were a bit scarce around 4.00pm (my preferred camping time), I simply pulled over and used the books mentioned above, as I personally find paper quicker to gain an instant overview over Apps.


----------

